

631 domain names ending in find.com - RustiestBucket

What should I do with a bunch of domain names ending in find.com? I asked before and may have been pulled or did not submit properly - so I am trying again. It is a serious question.
======
notahacker
Assuming you don't want them, try a firesale with bulk pricing somewhere like
dnforum.com

------
rhizome
Let them expire?

